# Probleme beim Betreiben von Windows und Linux auf einer Festplatte



## KristophS (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.
Ich habe das letzte halbe Jahr Erfahrung im Linux Bereich gesammelt.
Allerdigs wollte ich die Spiele-Abstinenz nicht länger wären lassen; Windows musste als 2. System wieder her !
Gesagt getan:
Debian Installations CD (Netzwerk) reingeschoben, partioniert.
Da Windows partout nicht mit den von Debian formatieren Partionien (TYP: FAT32) arbeiten wollte, habe ich sie mit dem Programm FDISK nochmals zugeordnet.
Nach einem Neustart meines PC's konnte ich so auch Windows installieren, es lief alles glatt. Nun kann ich allerdings nicht mehr auf Linux zugreifen. Das Problem wollte ich dadruch lösen,dass ich per Installer noch einmal alle Linuxspezifischen Partionien ändern wollte um auf diesen Debian zu installeieren. Auch das lief glatt. Nachdem mich der Installer lieb gefragt hat, ob ich denn GRUB in den MBR schreiben möchte, habe ich mein OK gegeben. Besonders die Erkennung von Windows (ME) hat mich beeindruckt. Der Installer war auch hier wieder so zuvorkommend die GRUB Booteinträge diesbezüglich einzutragen.
Nun, nachdem ich mein Debian System mit allem Schnickschnack installiert hatte, wollte ich wieder Windows booten; ging aber nicht. Nachdem er mir den Titel, sowie die Optionien mit denen er booten wolllte angezeigt hatte, blieb er einfach stehen. Nichts geschah obwohl die Partition 100% richtig angegeben war.

Da ich momentan , nicht nur wegen der Spiele, Windows benötoge, hab ich wieder _alles_ runter geschmissen und habe die Schritte der ersten Partiotionierung und Windowsinstallation wiederholt. Momentan schreibe ich hier im Windows.
Partition Magic ,zeigt auch lieb die Partionen an auf denen Linux installiert ist, nur wie draufzugreifen?
Momentan ist der MBR mit dem Bootloader von WindowsME belegt und den GRUB bekomme ich wie gesagt nicht eingestellt bzw. wüsste garnicht wie ich ihn von hier aus installiern kann.

Was kann ich also tun?
Es wäre gut, wenn die Lösung nicht mit sich zieht, das ich meine Windows Partition (WindowsInstall dauert ewig und drei Tage) neu aufsetzen muss.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Falls noch mein Schema von Intresse sein sollte:
-Lokaler Datenträge C ,FS: FAT32,Status = aktiv, Primär
-* Erweiteret, FS: Erweitertet (Was ist das ?),Status = Keine, Primär (Das 2. primäre sollte eigentlich "/" von Linux sein?)
-/usr, FS: EXT3, Status = Keine,Logisch
-/tmp, FS: EXT3 , Status = Keine,Logisch
-/home, FS: EXT3, Status = Keine, Logisch
-SWAPSPACE , FS: SWAP, Status = keine, Logisch
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entschuldigt, wenn das ein bisschen zuviele Informatione sind: Aber ich wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Frankdfe (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Versuch' doch mal mit Knoppix zu booten und von dort aus GRUB zu installieren, oder dir (von Knoppix aus) eine Bootdiskette zu erstellen.


----------



## KristophS (4. Dezember 2004)

Was soll das bringen? Wenn ich zuerst partitioniere usw. danach Windows installiere und dann nocheinmal Linux auf den übrigen Speicher, funktioniert es doch auch nicht: Grub lädt Windows einfach nicht!


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Dezember 2004)

Wie »Johnny Five« schon so schön sagte: "Mehr Input!".

- Partitionsliste
- nicht funktionierende Grub-Configuration

 ;-)


----------



## TanTe (7. Dezember 2004)

versuch mal Festplattenerkennung auf Auto im Bios zu stellen
 falls das nix bringt oder schon der fall ist:
 schreib mal deine /boot/grub/grub.conf
_hat Neurodeamon schonmal gesagt!_


----------



## KristophS (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
Meine Partitionsliste steht oben, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
An meine Grubconfig komme ich momentan auch nciht dran, es sind Standart Einträge, wie sie auch in den Kommentaren in der Konfigurationsdatei stehen.

PS:
In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mri Windows 2000 Professional anschaffen, vorher werde ich formatieren. Wie habe ich es also zu partitionieren (Tutorial,Link,Anleitung oder sonstige Lektüre?); so kann ich es von Anfang an richtig machen . Primäres OS sollte LInux sein, die Paritionierung für Linux steht oben.


----------

